# Rahmengewichte



## fibbs (8. September 2013)

Hi!

Ich wüsste gern das nackte Rahmengewicht (also ohne Dämpfer) des L (47cm) Rahmens.

Ich kann das leider nirgends finden.


Danke


Christian


----------



## Kerosin0815 (8. September 2013)

Hab ich gerade heute etwas drüber geschrieben.
Satte 3,6 kg mit Monarch.Minus die 250 gr vom Dämpfer.
Ca 3350 gramm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fibbs (8. September 2013)

Hui. Respektabel.


----------



## cytrax (8. September 2013)

Seit ca 4 Monaten in der GEWICHTSDATENBANK.


----------



## Pintie (9. September 2013)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Hab ich gerade heute etwas drüber geschrieben.
> Satte 3,6 kg mit Monarch.Minus die 250 gr vom Dämpfer.
> Ca 3350 gramm.



monarch hat 370g.....

also sind wir bei dir mit 3,23kg dabei....

mein XL Rahmen hat ohne dämpfer ca 3,3kg.

Finde das absolut ok. Und wenn hier leute mit 601 vergleichen kommen.... da bekommt man für den Rahmenpreis ein ICB 2 + extras... nur mal so.

Für alle die hier wegen 300g meckern....
Macht mal einen Blindtest. ein bike mit 500g gewicht im rahmen und das gleiche ohne...
und dann macht eine 50km tour mit 1500Hm.  Ich gehe wetten ein das das ein ratespiel wird.


----------



## Kaltumformer (9. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Und wenn hier leute mit 601 vergleichen kommen.... da bekommt man für den Rahmenpreis ein ICB 2 + extras... nur mal so.


Genau. 



Merlin7 schrieb:


> Für alle die hier wegen 300g meckern....
> Macht mal einen Blindtest. ein bike mit 500g gewicht im rahmen und das gleiche ohne...
> und dann macht eine 50km tour mit 1500Hm.  Ich gehe wetten ein das das ein ratespiel wird.



Man kann sich halt auch alles schön reden wenn man will. Wie du mit dem Vergleich zum 601 schön aufgezeigt hast geht eine Gewichtsersparnis ohne Funktionseinschränkung fast immer auch mit einem höheren Preis einher. Im Umkehrschluss bedeutet ein höherers Gewicht also was ... ?  Genau, das man für sein Geld "weniger" bekommt. Aber es steht halt jeden Tag ein Dollbohrer auf der sich über den Tisch ziehen lässt und noch glücklich dabei ist einen schweren Rahmen zu haben - ums mal überspitzt zu formulieren. Aber gut, Käufer ist glücklich und Verkäufer genauso... also ist ja alles in Butter. Dann am besten noch den Rahmen mit nassem Sand auffüllen um noch was drauf zu setzen. Vaya Con Dios!  

Oder erklär mir mal wo der funktionale Nachteil eines Rose Soul Fire (Sky Fire) Rahmen gegenüber dem ICB ist wenn der Soul Fire Rahmen wirklich 3000g haben sollte? Einzig richtige Antwort wäre, dass das Gewicht eben nur ein Teil der notwendigen Information ist, aber ein Nachteil vermutlich schwer zu finden sein dürfte...


----------



## Pintie (9. September 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Wie du mit dem Vergleich zum 601 schön aufgezeigt hast geht eine Gewichtsersparnis ohne Funktionseinschränkung fast immer auch mit einem höheren Preis einher.



Vor allem sehe ich beim 601 keine Funktionellen Vorteile... Eher Nachteile weil die geo doch mehr bergab orientiert ist. Ich komm mit dem icb besser den Berg hoch als mit dem 601. (getestet! Bei meiner größe sitzt man da so weit hinten das die Front bergauf zu leicht wird) und das schönste : das icb 2 hatte gesamt das gleiche Gewicht wie das 601.... (bei halben preis)


----------



## Eisbein (9. September 2013)

werft mal ein 601 in eine blockhalde und ein icb, danach reden wir noch mal über leichtbauwahn!

Für das geld das man für ein 601 mehr zahlt kann man sich locker 2 lrs mit carbonfelgen hinstellen. Da merkt man den unterschied wirklich.

Und man kanns nicht oft genug sagen, wem das ICB zu schwer erscheint, der ist es noch nicht gefahren!


----------



## Pintie (9. September 2013)

ich hab mein icb 2 das im Moment bei 15kg + liegt gestern über 1500 Hm hochgetreten. 
Und da kam nie das gefühl "ich brauch was leichteres" auf....
wen es interessiert  http://internet-community-bike.de/tagebuchb.html

ich sehe das wie Eisbein. da gibt es stellen an denen 300g weniger mehr bringen als am rahmen. Der Baron 2,5 am Vr ist trotzdem geil


----------



## janifabi (10. September 2013)

Hi Leute,

es gibt sogar Liteville 601 für >7000 mit 15Kg Gesamtgewicht.

Für 7000 ist sicherlich nur vom Feinsten verbaut worden.
Da ist aber keine Coil am Fahrwerk sondern auch nur Air!

Mein ICB 01 kostete ca. 4200 und wiegt 14kg


von der Differenz könnte ich mir noch so einiges
an mein Bike bauen.


----------



## fibbs (10. September 2013)

Interessant, dass sich das hier gerade zu einem Vergleich ICB -- 601 entwickelt. Erzählt doch mal wie die beiden vom Fahrgefühl her zueinander stehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (10. September 2013)

Stimmt der Vergleich hinkt... das eine ist für den Weg zur Eisdiele / Biergarten - das andere für die Berge Trails und parks


----------



## janifabi (10. September 2013)

Selber bin zwar noch kein 601 gefahren.
  Mein Kollege mit 601 und ich sind Technisch in etwa gleich.
Und bin der Meinung, dass das ICB dem 601 nichts nachsteht.
  Weder im Up-/Downhill noch im technischen Trail.

  Optisch ist für mich das ICB sowieso schöner, da es nicht so geradlinig und kantig ist.


----------



## janifabi (10. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Stimmt der Vergleich hinkt... das eine ist für den Weg zur Eisdiele / Biergarten - das andere für die Berge Trails und parks



und welches soll für die Eisdiele sein???
Gruß
Eugen


----------



## Pintie (10. September 2013)

Rhetorische frage oder?

Ich geb einen Tipp: Die mit dem Eisdielen Rad haben gerade die CRapple keynote verfolgt....


----------



## janifabi (10. September 2013)

Hey Merlin,

ich wollt`s nur noch schwarz auf weiß lesen.
Deinen Spruch fand einfach sooo geil.



Gruaas
Eugen


----------



## Sun_dancer (10. September 2013)

Was hier nur immer das Rahmengewicht auf den Tisch kommt...

Mein ICB-Rahmen in L ist exakt so schwer wie nötig und so leicht wie möglich.
Wenn es einen vergleichbaren Rahmen gäbe, der 500g leichter ist...
...geh ich halt vor der Tour mit meinem ICB noch fix Lulu machen und hab das dann auch weg 

und wenn es einen vergleichbaren Rahmen gäbe der 1,5kg leichter ist...
...ähm... nein, dass lassen wir jetzt lieber 

Gruß Yves


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (11. September 2013)

Ohne jetzt den Thread mit Vergleichen zumüllen zu wollen - deshalb Antworten auch gerne per PM an mich:
Ist einer von Euch auch mal ein Banshee Rune V2 gefahren und kann hinsichtlich Fahrwerk mit dem ICB vergleichen? Wenn ja, mit welchem Dämpfer?
edit: Also Schluckfreudigkeit/ Bodenhaftigkeit, Nutzen des Federwegs, auch Kletterfreudigkeit im technischen oder Forstweg.
Da das die beiden Enduros sind, die mich momentan am meisten interessieren (ICB wg. Entstehungsgeschichte und anscheinend sehr gutem Fahrwerk, Rune wg. Rahmen, der mit extrem gut gefällt, und auch sehr gutem Fahrwerk), wäre ich über Vergleichserfahrungen froh.

(Das Preisargument mal aussen vor gelassen, den Rune Rahmen kriegt man inkl. CCDB auch für einen recht vernünftigen Strassenpreis).

Danke!


----------



## younox (11. September 2013)

Bei meinem (Gr. M) sind's inklusive Zugführungen, Lager, Bolzen, X-12 Achse und Pulverbeschichtung ziemlich genau 3,3 kg. Komplett lieg ich bei 13,9 kg. Details hier.


----------



## Paolo (11. September 2013)

Es ist doch so wie es fast immer ist:

You get what you pay for.


----------



## Pintie (11. September 2013)

Paolo schrieb:


> Es ist doch so wie es fast immer ist:
> 
> You get what you pay for.



und wie immer ist das was man bekommt nicht linear zu den Mehrkosten...

die letzten 30% Perfektion kosten einfach mehr als die ersten 70%....


----------



## aurelio (11. September 2013)

Mehr Senf: Mich stört das etwas höhere Rahmengewicht beim ICB nicht. Ein Kollege hier fährt ein toll leichtes, teures LV mit riesigem Schaumstoff-Schützer am Unterrohr. Ob es das dann Wert ist muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## fibbs (11. September 2013)

aurelio schrieb:


> Mehr Senf: Mich stört das etwas höhere Rahmengewicht beim ICB nicht. Ein Kollege hier fährt ein toll leichtes, teures LV mit riesigem Schaumstoff-Schützer am Unterrohr. Ob es das dann Wert ist muss jeder selbst entscheiden.



Der Schützer ist doch sicherlich ausschließlich dafür da, um das Tragen angenehmer zu machen, oder?


----------



## aurelio (11. September 2013)

Nein, tragen tut er den Bock nicht. Der Schützer ist montiert damit der teure Rahmen "neu" bleibt und der zart besaitete Rohrsatz nichts abbekommt.


----------



## fibbs (11. September 2013)

aurelio schrieb:


> Nein, tragen tut er den Bock nicht. Der Schützer ist montiert damit der teure Rahmen "neu" bleibt und der zart besaitete Rohrsatz nichts abbekommt.



Na ja, so ein Liteville mag vieles sein, aber zart besaitet sicher nicht. Hier in meiner Truppe fahren inzwischen 2 601er, 3 901er und ein 301er, und der einzige dem ich ein wenig Vorsicht mit dem Material zuschreiben würde ist der Fahrer des 301, die anderen sind alles andere als zimperlich.


----------



## aurelio (11. September 2013)

Damit meinte ich jetzt auch nicht die allgemein die Stabilität des Rahmens. Offenbar ist das Unterrohr seines 301 derart dünn und anfällig für mini Dellen durch Steine, dass man sowas fahren muss?! Naja, ich wollte da jetzt auch kein riesen Fass aufmachen. Eigentlich wollte ich auch nur ausdrücken das der Mehrpreis eines derartigen Rahmens für meine Bedürfnisse einfach nicht gerechtfertigt ist. Ich finde die Liteville Rahmen echt schön, aber für meine Ambitionen sind die einfach zu teuer.


----------



## B.Scheuert (11. September 2013)

Ich wÃ¼rde 3,2Kg nicht als schwer, sondern eher als durchschnittlich fÃ¼r einigermaÃen bezahlbare RÃ¤der bezeichnen. Z.B. das Wicked von YT mÃ¼sste Ã¤hnlich viel wiegen; das Banshee Rune wiegt ca.3,3Kg, obwohl der Rahmen+DÃ¤mpfer mehr als ein ICB 1 kosten. 

Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Rad mit 26" und ca.160-170mm Federweg und habe erstmal nur nach der Geo geschaut. Dabei sind das ICB, Wicked, Fanes, Rune und Nicolai Ion 16(auch 3,2Kg fÃ¼r 2200â¬ ohne DÃ¤mpfer) herausgekommen. Die letzten beiden sind wegen des Preises von meiner Liste geflogen. 
Das Gewicht kommt fÃ¼r mich erst nach Geo, Preis und Hinterbaufunktion. Und dann sollte es auch nicht zu leicht(!) sein... Auch wenn ein leichtes Rad immer wÃ¼nschenswert ist: Ich fahre lieber einen Rahmen mit 3,3 als 2,3Kg. Dann habe ich 1000â¬ mehr auf dem Konto (ohne nennenswerte EinbÃ¼Ãen beim FahrspaÃ) und/oder den Kopf frei fÃ¼r groÃe SprÃ¼nge und muss nicht stÃ¤ndig an die zweifelhafte StabilitÃ¤t der Komponenten unter mir denken. Und wenn die Geo und der Hinterbau passt, bekommt man auch 15Kg-RÃ¤der gut genug bergauf getreten. 
Klar geht es vielleicht besser, aber es ist mir einfach nicht tausende â¬ wert, an die Grenzen des Machbaren/Sinnvollen zu kommen.



odysseus schrieb:


> (Das Preisargument mal aussen vor gelassen, den Rune Rahmen kriegt man inkl. CCDB auch fÃ¼r einen recht vernÃ¼nftigen Strassenpreis).


Wo und was heiÃt vernÃ¼nftig? Das Rahmenkonzept und die Geoverstellung klingen sehr verlockend, aber die Rune V2 Rahmen sind normalerweise recht schnell vergriffen und bisher habe ich keinen mit CCDB Air unter 1950â¬ gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vscope (12. September 2013)

Vergesst nicht auf die variablen ausfallenden. Die bringen auch noch einige extra gramm auf die waage. Alles in allem klettert das icb saugut und ist bergab ein dh mit 170 federweg. Würd es gegen nix anderes tauschen wollen


----------



## fibbs (12. September 2013)

Stehen eigentlich mit 650b-Laufrad am Heck trotzdem alle Fahrwerkssettings mit dem 170er Federweg zur Verfügung? Oder gibt es dann eine Einschränkung auf 150?


----------



## dia-mandt (12. September 2013)

Da würde ich an deiner Stelle aber mal ein Torque EX mit in den Topf werfen!
3050gr für ein 180er das hält ist extrem gut finde ich.




B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Ich würde 3,2Kg nicht als schwer, sondern eher als durchschnittlich für einigermaßen bezahlbare Räder bezeichnen. Z.B. das Wicked von YT müsste ähnlich viel wiegen; das Banshee Rune wiegt ca.3,3Kg, obwohl der Rahmen+Dämpfer mehr als ein ICB 1 kosten.
> 
> Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Rad mit 26" und ca.160-170mm Federweg und habe erstmal nur nach der Geo geschaut. Dabei sind das ICB, Wicked, Fanes, Rune und Nicolai Ion 16(auch 3,2Kg für 2200 ohne Dämpfer) herausgekommen. Die letzten beiden sind wegen des Preises von meiner Liste geflogen.
> Das Gewicht kommt für mich erst nach Geo, Preis und Hinterbaufunktion. Und dann sollte es auch nicht zu leicht(!) sein... Auch wenn ein leichtes Rad immer wünschenswert ist: Ich fahre lieber einen Rahmen mit 3,3 als 2,3Kg. Dann habe ich 1000 mehr auf dem Konto (ohne nennenswerte Einbüßen beim Fahrspaß) und/oder den Kopf frei für große Sprünge und muss nicht ständig an die zweifelhafte Stabilität der Komponenten unter mir denken. Und wenn die Geo und der Hinterbau passt, bekommt man auch 15Kg-Räder gut genug bergauf getreten.
> ...


----------



## benzinkanister (12. September 2013)

Bei gleicher rahmengrösse?


----------



## dia-mandt (12. September 2013)

Größe M inkl. x-12 Achse.
In L ca. 60gr schwerer.
Das FRX mit 203mm wiegt in L 3400gr.


----------



## B.Scheuert (12. September 2013)

Das Torque passt mir nicht ins Konzept (und das Strive habe ich getestet; geht mir nicht gut genug bergab). Eigentlich wollte ich ein Rad mit 160mm. 170 ist auch noch ok, aber irgendwann wird es mir dann doch zu viel bzw. der Unterschied zum DH-Rad zu gering. Das ICB könnte ich zur Bikeparksaison mit 170mm und in der Nebensaison mit dem Schwerpunkt Touren/Hometrails mit 150mm fahren. Wenn ich die Marzocchi 55 CR verbaue, was erstmal angedacht ist, könnte ich mit einem Spacer in der Gabel auch vorn auf 150mm runter.


----------



## Pintie (5. Oktober 2013)

so nachdem ich gerade große wartung mache und das teil komplett zerlegt ist....

Rahmen inkl steuersatz, ohne dämpfer, 26" enden XL = 3405g

Also XL ohne Steuersatz ca 3300g


----------



## Tobias (14. Oktober 2013)

Meins hat 3,301kg (M, inkl. Achse, exkl. Dämpfer, 650b Ausfallenden)... BROCKEN


----------



## Pintie (14. Oktober 2013)

die Ausfallenden sind wirklich schwer. das hätte ich nicht gedacht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (15. Oktober 2013)

mein SX-Trail Rahmen wiegt mit Dämpfer satte 4,7kg!!! ... den Umstieg auf ein ICB würde ich definitiv merken, sobald es bergauf geht ... gergab würde es vermutlich nicht auffallen.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (15. Oktober 2013)

Mein Rahmen wiegt 1230 gramm...


----------



## B.Scheuert (15. Oktober 2013)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen wiegt 1230 gramm...


----------

